# Official Game Thread: Bulls vs. Sonics 11/15 @ 7:30pm (TV: NBALP, WGN)



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I think we beat Seattle here depending on how we defend their outside shooting. They're 5-1 and have gotten off to this start by simply outshooting everyone with 6 guys on their roster at 50% of higher. 

I think they get roughed up a little tonight as Rashard isn't going to get many open looks with Jermaine one him and Murry will get the Artest treatment. I look for them to come down to earth against Indiana tonight and have a poor outing against us as well.

Bulls 111, Sonics 104.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*For the Ribs....*

The Sonic -- 105
The Bull -- 92


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Ok,I'm gonna guess 

Bulls 98
Seattle 91


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

I'll be at the game. I'll post impressions again after i get home. I'm hoping the bulls win. Only other game i went to was the Hawks and they won.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 95
Sonics 88

Rose 25


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

Bulls 112, Sonics 98!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's been awhile since I've picked the bulls to win a game. And playing against one of my favorite teams in the league, I'm not about to start. The Sonics have too many weapons and the bulls have too few good defenders. We can't zone these guys. So we have to play them man to man. And I can't see anyone on the bulls being able to contain Ronald Murray, Rashard Lewis, Brent Barry, Luke Ridnour, Vlad Radmonivich...or keeping Reggie Evans off the boards. I'm thinking more along the lines of a massacre.

Sonics- 125
Bulls-105

And I think Seattle will beat Indiana.


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

haha 125? No way they put up 125


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Sonics 108
Bulls 98


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mach 1 -- 102
Steed -- 95

Hinrich outperforms Ridnour


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sonics 92
Bulls 85


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

It will be interesting to watch Jamal's game against his home's
team.

Bulls - 103, Sonics- 94


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Supersonics 95
Bulls 96

High Scorer: Eddy Curry 30 (It's about time)


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

if it was in seatle we'd kill them. but at home who knows. heres to hoping

Bulls 97
Sonics 92


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Sonics 94
Bulls 87


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> And I think Seattle will beat Indiana.


Boy was I wrong.:no: 

Hopefully it'll be the ol' two wrongs to make a right for tomorrow night. I hope Crawford can play.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls - 104

Sonics - 94

EC - 25


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 93
Sonics 87

Curry 20


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls win

Bulls 99
Soncis 94


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

Sonics: 90
Bulls: 89


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sonics: 91
Bulls: 89

Scorer: 21, Chandler returns with a bang but its not enough (17 boards too)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sonics got blown out by the Pacers last night, 101-78.

Second game of a back-to-back against a team the Sonics probably think they should beat.

Bulls are going to win this one.

94-88 Bulls
Rose leading scorer


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Only cause it's a back to back... Bulls 94 Sonics 85.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Bulls 108

Sonics - 81

HighScorer - Rose


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Bulls 108
Sonics 93

Rose is leading scorer w/ 24.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

107-105 Bulls


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

We should come out tonight with fire in our bellies after losing such a tough game Thursday. We SHOULD. Unfortunately, I don't think we will...

Sonics - 98
Bulls - 87

I'll bust a move if I'm wrong...


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Sonics 92
Bulls 85

Leading scorer: ronald murray. 24 Points


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Stats for the game tonight

Seattle, 5-2. 3-1 on the road. Road wins have been *@Clippers, Minny (by two) Milwaukee and last night to the pacers by 23 pts.* As you can see they did play last night. shoot 45% as a team. opp. 42. Threes. 35% and give up almost 40% 42.3 rebounds a game and give up 45.3 a game. Get 13.4 offensive reb and give up almost 15 a game. just 14.4 t/o a game. 97.9 pts a game to opp. 95. 

Rashard Lewis 50% 48% in threes. 23.7 pts a game 6.3 rebounds. just 1.57 t/o
Ronald Murray 49% 22.7 pts a game. 4.7 rebounds 4 assists. 
Brent Barry 49% 12.7 pts. 5.1 assists. 
Vladimir Radmanovic 34% 12.4 a game 7.3 rebounds. 

Guard led team. Bad news for the Bulls. A guard led team gives us trouble. Why? Guards defense. Milwaukee is a guard led team, they beat us twice in exhibi. and once in the regular season. 

Bulls 4-6 *1-5 at home* shooting 41% as a team. opp. 44%. 41% in threes give up 42% in threes. 42.2 rebounds to opp. 44.1. 18.9 t/o opp. 15.3. 88.3 pts a game to opp. 98. 

Jalen Rose 40% *52% in threes* 15.7 pts a game 3.9 rebounds. 3.6 assits. almost 1 steal. 
Eddy Curry 47% 13.5 pts a game. 7.1 rebounds. 1.3 blks. 
Jamal Crawford 40% 41% in threes. 13.3 pts a game. 4.6 assists. 1.2 steals. *2.8 t/o second to hinrichs 4.2*
Chandler....same as before 
Donyell Marshall 43% 44% in threes. 10 pts a game. 6.2 boards 2.1 assist. 1 steal 1,8 blks. just *1.6 t/o a game*

Marshall is our most complete player we have. Many say Rose is our best player. I say Rose is our best scorer. Marshall is our best player until chandler comes back. 

Ok. Chandler will play tonight? In that case and the fact that Seattle beat indy bad last night and the fact that we are showing improvement each game I predict a bulls win. Curry is coming along nicely. Chandler will be back. Another game as a unit only helps. And if Crawford plays, we will win. 

Bulls 109-94.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> the fact that Seattle beat indy bad last night


What some guys won't do to win the ribs ;-)

Indy beat Seattle bad last night.

;-)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> What some guys won't do to win the ribs ;-)
> ...


oops.....well in that case.......bulls will win by the score I posted. 

I am wayyyy behind on the ribs,  LOL.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Pippen and Barry will match off nicely but I don't expect Barry to get his passing game going as strongly with Pippen matching off with him 

I think Ronald Murray will struggle with Gill and Crawford on him on him and ERob's length matches off against Rashard with Rose having him as the primary assignment. Yell is a good option for cover on him as well 

I expect Hinrich to play a lot of minutes covering Ridnour and Murray 

Bottom line is Pip and Kirk + Kendall have to dictate the pace defensively and press them hard on the perimeter to get our transition game going but in the more structured sets we have to slow it down and just keep on getting it inside to Eddy and Donyell

We get it inside and the spacing is right and working we will own them in the paint tonight


Bulls

97


Sonics

84

Highest Scorer : Eddy Curry 32 points and 10 boards, 2 assists and 2 blocks


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> I think Ronald Murray will struggle with Gill and Crawford on him on him


I think you must not have gotten the office memo about Ronald Murray being basketball's answer to Clint Eastwood's Man with No Name character.

And is Crawford even playing this game? And since when did you ever think he could defend anyone?

And as far as Yell matching up on Rashard, who is going to guard Radman then? He's been pretty good this year too.

The Bulls keys to victory involve allowing no second chance points, hitting the offensive glass, and shooting 50 percent or better from the field(or not turning the ball over a bunch).

At some point tonight Hinrich and Ridnour will match up. Here's to hoping Paxson's pick completetly dominates that matchup.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

101-89 Sonics. High scorer: Rashard Lewis with 28.

My main concern is in the paint. The Bulls have a better front court and could cause us a lot of problems if Booth gets into foul trouble. If this happens, it forces us to bring in either Evans, who is undersized or Jerome James, who is a turnover machine. 

However, I think the Sonics have a big advantage in the back court. Barry and Murray should be able to dominate Hinrich and Gill. I'm expecting Rashard to bounce back from the Indy game without Artest covering him and be tonights leading scorer.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you must not have gotten the office memo about Ronald Murray being basketball's answer to Clint Eastwood's Man with No Name character.


That's almost as good as your John the Baptist call 



> And is Crawford even playing this game?


I don't expect him to play big minutes .. probably 10 - 15 minutes



> And since when did you ever think he could defend anyone?


Never actually but its scarecrow is there nonethless to scare off the crows

Poor analogy 

I don't think Jamal scares anybody



> And as far as Yell matching up on Rashard, who is going to guard Radman then?


I presumed Radical Vlad would be Tyson's primary cover.



> The Bulls keys to victory involve allowing no second chance points, hitting the offensive glass, and shooting 50 percent or better from the field(or not turning the ball over a bunch).


They do that they win every night

Stop Barry getting into his passing flow early and it throws their offense out of sync and (hopefully) their shooters out of rhytym .

Murray comes down to earth tonight with a thud 

No more Cinderella story 

Bar Humbug


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I was not aware that Chandler was going to play tonight until like 5 minutes ago for some reason. That's very bad news for Seattle.

This should be a really exciting game to watch.

Maybe not the 25 point blowout I thought it would be initially. But I'll leave it out there, just in case.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

In Central Illinois born and raised
On the playground where i spent most of my days
Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool
And all shooting some b-ball outside of the school
When a couple of guys said "we're up in no good"
Started making trouble in my neighbourhood
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared
And said "you're moving with your aunte and uncle in Chicago"


:laugh: Oh gosh, c'mon game!!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

what? i love that show!

Carlton: For a long time it gave me nightmares... witnessing an injustice like that... it's a constant reminder of just how unfair this world can be... I can still hear them taunting him... silly rabbit, tricks are for kids... I mean, WHY COULDN'T THEY JUST GIVE HIM SOME CEREAL!?! 

haha.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

No particular reason, but Bulls 87-86. I will have plenty of chances to pick against the Bulls in upcoming games.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hope I got this in on time. 

Bulls 99
Sonics 84

Ronald Murray 28


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Bulls 98 
Sonics 96

Curry - 28 points 6 rebounds?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Bulls 93
Sonics 90


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Bulls win 198- 17, Curry is the high score of the game with 9.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

AAAAAAND NOW, THE STARTING LINEUP FOR YOUR CHICAGO BULLS!

Hinrich
Gill
Curry
Yell
Rose

Chandler not starting


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jordan is sitting in the 2nd row, watching the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sonic win the tip.

Hinrich on Murray.

Liewis misses over rose, Marshall with the board.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Michael Jordan is in DA house!

Thats it! Bulls ain't losing this one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls run the offense real well. Swings to rose for the open shot, hits.

Barry misses a long shot at the other end.

Bulls run, Hinrich hits marshallf or the layup.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Radmanavic hits for Seattle.

Curry called for offensive foul.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

MJ is at the game!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Offensive foul called on Curry.

These refs i'm telling ya...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose passes to Marshall, gets the handoff from marshall

Dribbles into a double team. THe double team backs off for some reason and Rose hits the easy jumper.

Next posession, Rose lobs into the paint for Curry, who's fouled.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill at PG for a posession.

TO Rose, to Curry, to Marshall for 3, no.

Lewis hits for Seattle to tie it at 6.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

We'll have a good game if Calvin Booth keeps shooting.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Does MJ wearing something red ?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill gets the ball on the right wing, dribbles. He won't pass. He won't pass.

He finally has to force a bank shot that rims out hard as the clock expires.

Gill comes back next posession and hits a long jumper after Curry passes back out of the post.

8-6 bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kendall Gill has really picked up his shooting.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Then Gill gets the steal and scores on the breakaway layup.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

After Radmanovic drives to the hoop and scores, Hinrich dribbles upcourt against pressure and beats his man to half court. He keeps going, into the lane and gets fouled.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

Is he that poor that he cant afford first row seats. What did he do with his $$$?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

After the inbounds. Rose gets the ball in the corner with :5 on the clock, he shoots for 3, misses, Marshall boards and puts it back.

Rose scores on a jumper on the next posession.

Bulls up 14-12.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry gets the ball on the left wing, drives to the hole, and makes a soft reverse layup.

Radman hits a jumper in the corner.

16-14


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Damn! Both teams real hot from the field.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with the behind-the-back pass to CUrry, who turns into the lane and scores with the left hand.

Lewis hits on the other end in the post.

18-16 bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose is 3-4 FG with 3 rebounds.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bulls are going to need to do something else about Rashard Lewis. Jalen Rose has no chance guarding him down low. Why not have Rose guard Barry? And have Marshall on Lewis?

Bulls have come out shooting again tonight. Good sign.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BTW,

Crawford isn't at the game, if I heard right.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Looks like they're warming up for the all-star game with this defense! They must have more condfidence in our ballot-box stuffing campaign than I do!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall misses a jump shot

Seattle called for 3 seconds.

Bulls ball, 18-16, 4:43 left


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow, Seattle has hit 7 or their last 8.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

So, with all of this scoring, only 'Yell and VladRad have any assists -- 1 apiece?

Weird.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BUlls patient with the offense.

Curry goes to the baseline and gets double teamed

He passes to rose, who drives and hits a short bank shot with the clock running out.

Radman hits a 3

Rose misses a 3, then the bulls get the offensive board and miss again (curry).

Ridnaur in the game
CHandler in the game

Bulls up 20-19, Seattle Ball


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Chander is in, and gets a defensive rebound immediately!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Barry misses a deep 3, Chandler skies for the board.

Chandler tries to force it to Marshall, and it's stolen.

Then Gill steals it back.

Rose gets it, drives, dishes to CHandler who hits the layup.

Pretty play.

22-19


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Important to note here that Chandler came in for Curry at C, not at PF.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Radman misses a 3, barry boards, dishes to booth who misses the hook. 

Marshall board, out to Hinrich, way ahead to Gill for the layup, but he's fouled.

timeout


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Bulls are going to need to do something else about Rashard Lewis. Jalen Rose has no chance guarding him down low. Why not have Rose guard Barry? And have Marshall on Lewis?
> 
> Bulls have come out shooting again tonight. Good sign.


LOL

Seattle needs to do something about Rose, you mean.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

there's nothing you can do about Jalen Rose. He's on fire.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 22-19, with 2:19 left

WGN showing Rose playing Lewis quite well. THe rest of the bulls are helping.

Bach is talking about how they're playing Rose on the other team's best scorers and using the other 4 to help out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill hits 1-2 FTs,

Liewis hits a long 3 from the top of the arc.

23-22 bulls

Seattle playing zone.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Man, i wish Eddy had as much intensity as Tyson does. Even though the play was dead, that put back of Gills missed lay-up was nice.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich handles against Ridnaur, no problem. Dishes to Gill in rhythm, hits the jumper

Barry drives to the hole and misses the layup.

Bulls run, hinrich alley oop to chandler who's hammered.

Pippen in the game, Gill out

BUlls up 25-22


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Bach is talking about how they're playing Rose on the other team's best scorers and using the other 4 to help out.


Good tactic psychologically. Forces Jalen to focus on his "D" while confirming that the team needs his leadership on both ends of the floor.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CHandler hits the 1st
26-22 bulls
hits the 2nd
27-22 bulls (biggest lead)

Bulls with:
Hinrich, Pippen, Rose, Baxter, ERob


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson's free throw mechanics are looking much better.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Check that

Hinrich, ERob, Chandler, Baxter, Pippen


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

THey're trading shots and missing.

Sesay finally drives to the hole and gets fouled for seattle.

Pippen is playing point with Hinrich at SG.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sesay hits both FTs.

Bulls play for the last shot and Pippen misses at the buzzer.

27-24 bulls at end of Q1


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> Is he that poor that he cant afford first row seats. What did he do with his $$$?


Hush money paid to his skanks


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

We look a million times better than we did at the beginning of the season. I hope we're able to keep every game competitive like we have the last 5 or so.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

"Hi, I'm FJ from Rockaway, but I'm really from Auchenflower"

Guzzenteit


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Hush money paid to his skanks


SSHHHHHH!!! No one's supposed to know about that!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls up 22-19, with 2:19 left
> 
> WGN showing Rose playing Lewis quite well. THe rest of the bulls are helping.


YOu must have a very loose definition of "quite well". I agree the last time Lewis got the ball Chandler came over the top to dissuade Lewis. But Rose can't do anything about lewis down low. all lewis is doing is turning and dropping the ball in the basket over Rose. He's let him get position far too deep considering how much size he's giving up.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> We look a million times better than we did at the beginning of the season. I hope we're able to keep every game competitive like we have the last 5 or so.


how far weve fallen...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen, Rose, CHandler, Baxter, ERob in the game

Baxter with a nice drive down the lane, misses with the left hand.

Pippen boards and scores
29-24

Baxter rebounds a Seattle miss.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose in to chandler, turnaround jumper misses.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ERob with the steal. He starts the fast break.

Dribbles behind his back, loses the handle.

Finds rose trailing, and the fast break continues. Rose dishes to ERob, who misses the layup (tough play).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls playing zone.

Evans drives, misses, gets his own board, and CHandler fouls him.

Evans shouldn't have gotten rebounding position that play.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> ERob with the steal. He starts the fast break.
> 
> Dribbles behind his back, loses the handle.
> ...


Poor finish or no, it's good to see him making some things happen.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> how far weve fallen...


Ah, yes, I miss the Chris Anstey days too.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Evans missed both FTs, but got his own board.

Radman drives around pippen, misses, pippen board, dribbles the whole length of the court, dishes to ERob who misses.

Chandler grabs the board, is fouled, and hits the shot.

FT for the 3pt play


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> "Hi, I'm FJ from Rockaway, but I'm really from Auchenflower"
> 
> Guzzenteit


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I am starting the official "tyson chandler just busted your ref in the mouth club." Any one want to join?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler hits.

Radman answers

32-27 bulls

CHandler throws it away

Murry long pass to Daniels, and he's fouled so hard by Baxter he runs into the stantion.

He's down.

Looks like 2 shot foul and ball on the side.

I think Baxter was ejected.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> "Hi, I'm FJ from Rockaway, but I'm really from Auchenflower"
> 
> Guzzenteit


.....und Auchenflauer ist nicht Deutsche? Warrum nicht?!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That was an ugly ugly foul Baxter laid on Daniels.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter is ejected.

Timeout so Daniels can count the fingers held up by the team doc.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow... Baxter ejected for a stupid foul on Daniels. 

Was that the mythical "Level 2 Flagrant"?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> I am starting the official "tyson chandler just busted your ref in the mouth club." Any one want to join?


Ooh, ooh, can I start the Eddie Robinson just busted your Playstation Club"?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Forget the tyson chandler just busted up your ref club--how 'bout the Baxter just busted your shooting guard in the mouth club?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, I miss the Chris Anstey days too.


Remember when Don Nelson stated that Chris Anstey was going to be the best running bigman in the NBA ?

Then they traded Tractor for Dirk and we picked up Anstey Pantsy in free agency 

I really thought he should have stayed a Bull but he would not sign a contract that basically stopped him playing for the Australian team leading up to the 2000 Olympics

He's playing in Russia now I think or he's recently had a stint there.. he might be back in the Australian league

He'll be back in the NBA one of these days.. take it to the bank.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 5

Daniels hits the 1st
Hits the 2nd

32-29
Seattle ball on the side


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Daniels, no worse for the wear, sinks both FTs. I guess he deserves an Oscar for getting Baxter ejected.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen on Rashard. He denies the feed, pokes it out of bounds.

:15 on the shot clock.

Murry guarded by Chandler, loses the ball, saves it from out of bounds, and Radman hits a layup.

Bulls throw it away on the other end

32-31 bulls


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> He'll be back in the NBA one of these days.. take it to the bank.


... with the penny I get for every Bulls turnover.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls up 5
> 
> Daniels hits the 1st
> ...


If he's able to make both free-throws then Bax should be allowed to keep playing. He obviously didn't hit him hard enough to warrant a "Flagrant 2" if he's able to hit both shots!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Radman hits is 3rd 3pter

34-32 SEA

10-0 run without Hinrich on the court.

ERob to chandler, he has it stripped in the lane.

Lewis misses the 3, pip boards.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> .....und Auchenflauer ist nicht Deutsche? Warrum nicht?!


Actually ...

Auchenflower is Scottish in derivative.. its an inner city suburb in Brisbane, Australia

Just sounds Germanic


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose to CHandler in the block.

He's double teamed, throws it up, and is fouled.

Missed the 1st FT
hit the 2nd

34-33 sea


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually ...
> ...


Danke schoen!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

wheres curry?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> ... with the penny I get for every Bulls turnover.


Compounding I trust


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Tyson needs to learn not to bring the ball down to his hip before he jumps and shoots. It slows down his shots and gives opponents the chance to block it low.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

sorry, the site wouldn't respond, so I missed a couple of plays.

Curry in for CHandler
Marshall in, too

Erob, pip, and rose make the lineup.

Curry misses the layup, and got his own putback.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mATtAhY</b>!
> wheres curry?


Right there


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mATtAhY</b>!
> wheres curry?


On the floor, now. Good call, *Matt!*, maybe Big Bill is tuning in on his laptop!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Murry on pippen, pip forces murry to lose the ball out of bounds.

Then Rose carries the ball at the other end.

37-36 bulls


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Finally we did sacrificed Daniels, and MJ is in the house.
So, curse is over ! I hoped it will ECurry one who did execution!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Danke schoen!


Your Velcome Herr Vynn


Hoots man !


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

They can't keep up with our big men---our perimeter defense sucks


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Murry hits a 3 in the corner

Curry gets a quick jump pass from ERob and he misses

Murry turns it over again against Pip.

Rose hits marshall who hits a bucket from just inside the FT line

Booth gets a dunk.

41-39 sea

Rose just hit a 3

42-41 bulls
4:30 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

foul on erob, timeout.

Now show me how to spell gezunteit ;-)


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> sorry, the site wouldn't respond, so I missed a couple of plays.


DaBullz -- is there anyone on here tonight who isn't watching the game? You could put the question out there, and get yourself off the hook if no-one responds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK

Is there anyone who's not watching the game?


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

im not


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> DaBullz -- is there anyone on here tonight who isn't watching the game? You could put the question out there, and get yourself off the hook if no-one responds.


I need his updates !

I can't watch the game and NBA.com is still stuck in the 1st quarter. :nonono:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ronald Murray seems to have left his handles somewhere off in OZ.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> OK
> 
> Is there anyone who's not watching the game?


i cant, im in australia


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

OT: The cavs are beating the sixers.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

We're not finishing inside


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (FJ_of _Rockaway, C.C.C.P*, Wynn, hoops*, GB, Nater, The Krakken*, hps, ChiLuv411, Darius Miles Davis, tpolish, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, Stallion, mATtAhY, Scinos, Bulls96*, futuristxen, itso, elias03, Happyface, DaBullz)

radman hits 2 FTs

43-42 sea
4:15 left

SEA playing zone

Ball into curry, radman flops
Curry misses

Radman misses a 3 on the other end.

Hinrich on the run
to gill to marshall who had his shot partially blocked.

Lewis scores on a fast break the other way

45-42 SEA


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> foul on erob, timeout.
> 
> Now show me how to spell gezunteit ;-)


Gesundheit


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mATtAhY</b>!
> 
> 
> i cant, im in australia


I am not watching either.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill shoots over the zone from near the top of the key

45-44

Barry misses

Booth boards

resets the offense

Lewis hits a 3 (16 points)


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mATtAhY</b>!
> 
> 
> i cant, im in australia


PM me if you want copies of the games


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Bulls not finishing inside...refs have swallowed their whistles


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose feeds marshall for a flying dunk, and he misses.

Flip murry misses badly at the other end.

BC calls timeout


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> OK
> 
> Is there anyone who's not watching the game?


I'm not.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

48-44 SEA with about 2:00 left


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

So Wynn.. I take it you are German yah ?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> PM me if you want copies of the games


that wood b great. i havent watched a bulls game in nearly 2 years!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

As long as there's one guy who can't get the game, I'm willing to keep up the play by play (and have been)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Benny the Bull is signing autographs in the concourse. I wish I was there ;-)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> I need his updates !
> ...


CBS.sportsline.com seems to be the quickest to update and keeps pace with *DaBullz'!* running comentary. You might try it. I enjoy flipping between there and here.

Almost like being at the game!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich is having NO problem bringing the ball upcourt against pressure defense.

He gets an open look at the top of the arc and hits.

48-47 SEA


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm sick with a cold; shall I assume the rest of the people on the Net and watching the game don't have a life?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose feeds marshall for a flying dunk, and he misses.
> 
> Flip murry misses badly at the other end.
> ...


I did predict that the Cinderella story was going to end tonight for The Flipster

Should have stuck to ballin in those glass slippers


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dang my man Radman has 20 points already.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lewis shoots over rose, misses.

Curry gets the ball from rose, passes to marshall who hits inside.

Bulls lead 49-48
1:20 left

Radman hits another 3
Scoreboard says 50-49

Gill misses a 3, Curry boards, misse a layup


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Dunk that EC!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose fouls lewis (bump) near the top of the key. Lewis shoots 2

Jordan leaves with his entourage to a standing ovation.

Lewis hits

51-49 SEA


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mATtAhY</b>!
> 
> 
> that wood b great. i havent watched a bulls game in nearly 2 years!!


If you want to let me know and I'll hook you up 

Its about $25 a game


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I'm sick with a cold; shall I assume the rest of the people on the Net and watching the game don't have a life?


You'd be correct.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lewis hits the 2nd.

Hinrich called for double dribble, but I didn't see it.

Hinrich gets the board on the other end, they run, feeds gilll for the layup.

Bulls down 1, 52-51

Murry holds for the last shot.

Hinrich made him lose the ball, then take a bad shot.

Hinrich runs the other way, dishes to rose but the clock expires.

Bulls trail 52-51 at half.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> CBS.sportsline.com seems ti be the quickest to update and keeps pace with *DaBullz'!* running comentary. You might try it. I enjoy flipping between there and here.
> 
> Almost like being at the game!


Thanks for the link


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

A pretty fun first half.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> If you want to let me know and I'll hook you up
> ...


thanks man. ill get back to you soon


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> So Wynn.. I take it you are German yah ?


Nope. Just enjoy languages. I think *Robert12345667!* is German, though.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Hinrich didn't have anybody in his face as he headed upcourt... you'd think he could have checked the clock and realized that he need to take the shot instead of passing it.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I'm sick with a cold; shall I assume the rest of the people on the Net and watching the game don't have a life?


Assumption holds true here!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> I did predict that the Cinderella story was going to end tonight for The Flipster
> ...


I hate to admit it, but you might be right. The magic handles have left him. The shot is leaving him. He'll be in the CBA in a week at this rate 

It's a tragedy of shakespearean proportions.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

I hope MJ tells the players at halftime, to play with more intensity. They look like walking zombie's. Chandler is the only the one who's showing intensity and this is just his first game back.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose+Marshall could not stop Lewis+Radmanovic at all.

People keep saying Hinrich isn't that good a defender, but he's been absolutely terrific tonight.

Curry has displayed a nice variety of moves, but he hasn't finished on most of them.

Rose is making a lot of great passes that aren't being converted on.

Chandler looked rusty. He's exhibiting some of the problems we used to talk about with Curry. Specifically, not recognizing the double team and passing out of it.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> It's a tragedy of shakespearean proportions.


Yo Yo, check it out. To Ball, or not to Ball. 'DAT be da question!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope. Just enjoy languages. I think *Robert12345667!* is German, though.


Me too 

Particularly bad language


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yahoo's live box score is buggared tonight.

Sportsline's is never accurate, but here's what they report:

Radman 19 pts, 2 reb, 2 ast
Lewis 18 pts, 2 reb, 2 PF
Murray 7 pts
Booth 4 pts, 3 reb
Barry 4 reb, 1 ast
Daniels 2 pts, 1 reb
Sesay 2 pts, 1 pf

Rose 11 pts, 2 reb, 2 ast
Gill 11 pts
Marshall 10 pts, 5 reb, 1 ast
Curry 4 pts, 3 reb
Hinrich 0 pts, 3 reb, 1 ast (he hit a 3, see what I mean about sportsline?)

and so on


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Of note, Chandler and Curry aren't getting much time together. If any. i don't remember offhand seeing htem on the floor together in the first half. Is BC going to stick with that rotation? It's not totally bad, but I think if one of them is going to start it should be Chandler.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

NBA.COM and YAHOO use the same live game feed.

The feed is from ESPN.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Hinrich didn't have anybody in his face as he headed upcourt... you'd think he could have checked the clock and realized that he need to take the shot instead of passing it.


Yeah he was way too unselfish that time.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Me too
> ...




German is one of the worst!

errr..... or did you mean "foul" language? If so, ******* ****, *** ****** **** **stard!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Of note, Chandler and Curry aren't getting much time together. If any. i don't remember offhand seeing htem on the floor together in the first half. Is BC going to stick with that rotation? It's not totally bad, but I think if one of them is going to start it should be Chandler.


Curry's earned the starting job for now.

Chandler looks REAL rusty to me. Curry's outplaying him, IMO.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (FJ_of _Rockaway, Wynn, hoops*, GB, LoyalBull, AnaMayShun, Nater, TwinkieTowers, The Krakken*, hps, ChiLuv411, Darius Miles Davis, rwj333, airety, kcchiefs-fan*, numlock, chibullsfan4life, tpolish, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, mATtAhY, Scinos, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, wadecaroneddie, Athlon33.6, bpm183, Sith, Bolts, elias03, Illstate2, C Blizzy, Happyface, DaBullz)


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Tyson is only coming off the bench in this game because this is his first game back after badly hurting his back again. He'll definitely be starting again soon along with Curry.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but you might be right. The magic handles have left him. The shot is leaving him. He'll be in the CBA in a week at this rate
> ...


For some reason that scene with Nick Nolte on the Destroyer from The Thin Red Line popped into my head which in itself is written in a very tragic way and delivered with that gravelly ghost from the grave voice of Nolte's

_ All that I may have been .. all that I could have given for love .... too late _


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Yahoo's live box score is buggared tonight.
> 
> Sportsline's is never accurate, but here's what they report:
> ...


Yeah that is pretty inacurate. I think Vlad may have 20+. I think one of the bulls anouncers said.

So far Hinrich is winning the Ridnour vs. Hinrich matchup. Whatever that means.

I'm not sure why Hinrich double dribbled though. He literally just put both hands on the ball as he was dribbling. I mean it was a pretty blatant double dribble. He's had an error like that both times I've seen him play now. Maybe I jinx him.

That was a pretty slick pass he threw on the break though.

Still I think if we're going to win this game, Pippen is going to have to play most of the minutes in the second half at point.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah 

uck you **nt


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> For some reason that scene with Nick Nolte on the Destroyer from The Thin Red Line popped into my head which in itself is written in a very tragic way and delivered with that gravelly ghost from the grave voice of Nolte's
> ...


Holy ****. I love that movie. Terrence Mallick is one of my very favorite directors. Days of Heaven and Badlands too...and props to you.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls start the 2nd half with the same lineup.

Hinrich drives and feeds marshall for the layin.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

We need for Curry to get better looks at the basket! He keeps throwing up these quick wacked shots. Come on Curry & CO!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lewis backs in on Rose

Rose defends perfectly and gets the board

Hinrich for 3, misses. Curry boards, and dishes to rose for the 3.

Bulls up 56-55 now, and the ball


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> Still I think if we're going to win this game, Pippen is going to have to play most of the minutes in the second half at point.


I'm not sure how you can make that deduction based on the first half. The Bull was firmly ahead (by 5, no?) when Big Bill replaced Hinrich. At that point, the lead reversed. Seems that Kirk is doing the better job at point.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose drives, passes behind the back to Hinrich, to gill, he misses
Curry offensive board, misses yet another close shot.

Hinrich fouls Murray on the other end.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Radman had 19 first-half points. There was a shot laste in the 2nd quarter that the announcers called a 3, but it was only a 2. Thus, the discrepancy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Makes, misses

56-56

bulls ball


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich to gill to curry

curry goes across the lane and has the ball stripped

Lewis drives the baseline, kicks to barry for the 3


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

MJ is back in his seat after the halftime break after speaking with the Bulls.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I wonder whether ERob might be a better cover on Shardonnay in the 2nd half with Rose taking the two and the b**ch slapped Flip with Kendall taking up relief and Pip and Kirk handling the 1 

We just got to concentrate on keeping the ball away from Rad on the perimeter which may mean that Yell has to cover him outside. If we zone up outside leaving the back door flapping I would prefer Chandler at the back than Eddy and try and get production from Yell down the other end by taking Rad inside and going to work on him


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall misses a jumper on the inbounds pass.

Lewis feeds booth who was wide open, but he bobbled the ball out of bounds.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> MJ is back in his seat after the halftime after speaking with the Bulls.


either that or a half time shag


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich feeds Curry 2 ft from the basket, he misses again.

Booth gets an offensive board over Curry at the other end and is fouled by marshall and made the putback.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down 62-56

timeout

I bet chandler is in and curry is out.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Our team seems to be incredibly gifted at taking a close game into the third quarter and blowing it wide open.

Is this a coaching problem? Are other coaches making adjustments in the locker room while we are adoring MJ?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm wondering when Curry figures out that he should just dunk those in.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> either that or a half time shag


Don't doubt it. He was all smiles to start the 2nd half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CHandler is in.

Bulls break the 1-2-2 trap easily.

CUrry gets the ball int he post. Falls down and loses the ball.

Seattle with it now.

Pippen at the scorer's table.

Murry shoots over gill and misses, chandler boards.

Hinrich drives, goes baseline, nice scoop layup and is fouled.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice little drive by Hinrich and the foul.

Makes the free throw.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls down 62-56
> 
> timeout
> ...


Hey, they're both in. Whadd'ya know?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich hits

sonics by 3, 62-59
Radman over gill, misses

Curry boards.

Rose runs, to Hinrich, to CHandler, fouled by booth.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Good putback by Eddy. Please dunk it though.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen in for hinrich

Rose drives, misses a close shot, curry boards and makes the putback.

Murry hits a 3 at the other end.

Rose hits a 3 to answer.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Curry has 3 offensive rebounds this quarter. 

Ooh, add in a nice rejection!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Murry hits another 3, he has 16 now. FJ spoke too soon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen misses a 3

Murry hits ANOTHER 3

SOnics up 7, 71-64
5:16 left


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, next time FJ we are gonna gag you before tipoff.:laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Reports of Ronald Murray's demise have been greatly exaggerated. Holy cow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ronald Murray has 12 points in 3rd Qtr already. Killing the Bulls from Deep.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Holy ****. I love that movie. Terrence Mallick is one of my very favorite directors. Days of Heaven and Badlands too...and props to you.




OT 

Well there you go Fut you and me found our common ground if we can't find it on Jamal 

 

I have always respected your posts anyway but this definately puts you at the top of the cool scale

 

Mallick just floors me and The Thin Red Line is one of the most provoking films that still makes you think long after you have seen it 

_ 

Sean Penn : In this world a man onto himself is nothing 

Jim Calviezel : Your wrong ... I've seen another world _

Spooky the title theme has just rolled around on my random roam CD stack 

_Sean Penn : Well let's just say I'll never see that world . I'm your best friend you've got here and you don't even know it _


----------



## tpolish (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah i think murray is a fluke too. So much for those cinderella slippers. woops nevermind he just hit 3 straight threes. He is the truth. But so is hinrich. He'll be a star for you guys.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Got DAMMNIT!! :upset:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Oh my god, Ronald Murray...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls called timeout.

They're back.

Pippen is unable to stick murray. Hinrich had him pretty much shut down. But now he's on fire.

Let's see what Cartwright does.

Gill, Pippen, Rose, Curry, CHandler


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

*Murray*

Murray is scoring at will since Hinrich is out. Connection???


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I still say he is a shooting star 

And that is deliberately ambigious 

:laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry is rejected by James.

Pippen is playing SF, I believe. Rose is at PG on offense.

Gill is fouled while shooting on the inbounds pass.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Murray*



> Originally posted by <b>Bolts</b>!
> Murray is scoring at will since Hinrich is out. Connection???


Was just about to post the same thing....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry gets blocked again. He's been horrible tonight.

71-66 Bucks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Flip just hit another one. Good grief. Defense Bulls defense.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill hits both.

Murry rejected by Pip at the other end, out of bounds.

Murry gets the inbounds at the top of the key, dribbles in 1 step and hits the 2.

73-66

Rose misses a tough layup attempt.

Rose then fouls Barry at the top of the key in the half-court.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Murray is just unconcious right now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAYY!! We got a call.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler offensive foul.

James offensive foul the other way.

Chandler in the post

ALmost hits a little hook shot, but he's fouled.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Letter to Eddy,*

Okay, big fella, finnesse is good. Those soft hands of yours will make you a superstar. Tonight, though, that doesn't seem to be the answer. THROW IT IN THE HOLE!




<font size=1>please....</font size>


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I saw Will Smith on a late night show a couple years ago, and he talked about his training regimen in preparing to play Muhammed Ali in the movie that bears his name. The last thing before bed every night, Smith would go into a dark room and watch 30 minutes of a simple motion by Ali being continually replayed.

Perhaps Eddy would learn to dunk if we stuck him in a room and made him watch himself getting rejected by James for 30 minutes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler hits both.

Murray loses Pippen, and misses the shot.

Bulls turn it over at the other end (off chandler)

Barry hits a 3.

76-68 sonics, biggest lead


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Barry walks up the court and nails a three. My goodness. :no:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another 3 by em'. Bulls D in this qtr is a disgrace.

8 point lead for the Sonics.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Letter to Eddy,*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Okay, big fella, finnesse is good. Those soft hands of yours will make you a superstar. Tonight, though, that doesn't seem to be the answer. THROW IT IN THE HOLE!
> 
> 
> ...


with hands like that Eddy needs to be master of his domain 

maybe a career outside of basketball as a hand model ala George Costanza may be a calling


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> I saw Will Smith on a late night show a couple years ago, and he talked about his training regimen in preparing to play Muhammed Ali in the movie that bears his name. The last thing before bed every night, Smith would go into a dark room and watch 30 minutes of a simple motion by Ali being continually replayed.
> 
> Perhaps Eddy would learn to dunk if we stuck him in a room and made him watch himself getting rejected by James for 30 minutes.


Following your logic, this would lead to Eddy perfecting his form in getting rejected. Rather have him watch the same shot of Shaq dunking over and over again.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

They just want it more...

:no:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BUlls ball, 76-68

Pippen at point

Curry playing outside the arc

Jalen takes a 3pt sht with :01 on the :24 clock and misses.

Lewis misses a 3

Pip boards

Rose drives and is rejected.

Lewis dunks

78-68

Crowd booing a little.

13-4 run for sonics

BC calls timeout.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jalen Rose is sad. Trying to take 3 guys off the dribble c'mon Jalen you know better than that.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Gosh this team is so retarded and stupid!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> Gosh this team is so retarded and stupid!


lol, there not playing OVERLY bad


Were just shooting the friggin lights out


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Their dagger 3s have completely taken the air out of the Bulls. They just can't miss right now.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Well, I think the TWOLVES ripped out are hearts are something.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How about that 3 where Barry dribbled all the way down the court and no one on the bulls even bothered to come out and look.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Following your logic, this would lead to Eddy perfecting his form in getting rejected. Rather have him watch the same shot of Shaq dunking over and over again.


Good catch, Wynn. Nothing gets past you. I guess I was figuring that no-one actually uses critical thinking skills during a Bulls game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

What bothers me is that as soon as one guy (Murray) on the other team gets hot, we (read: Jalen) think that we have to answer back with our own poorly thought out shots. Are we playing in the offense? Are we playing as a team?

Ugh.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose misses from the FT line

Chandler boards, and loses the ball.

James misses

Chandler boards


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry called for the offensive foul.

James misses

Rose boards and brings it up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone see Cartwright throw Eddie Robinson from the bench? BC looks pissed. and confused.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

This team is pathetic. Yes, they have improved but they still cant win at home. The Sonics are overrated, yes, make no mistake about it. 
We are down by 10 in the third, another lose in the wait.

4-7 our record, this is 2002-2003 all over again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose is running the offense fine.

We're really missing everything, or getting stripped.

Their defense is REALLY good.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Why is Curry called for an offensive foul every time, but Jerome James has gotten away with at least six shoves of Chandler? Gotta call it both ways with the big bodies.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We just can't score right now. And the refs have pretty much made their minds to not give us anything.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Good catch, Wynn. Nothing gets past you. I guess I was figuring that no-one actually uses critical thinking skills during a Bulls game.




Which is also a logical deduction, given that we are still watching the Bull after so much misery.

Someone could make a scholarly career out of studying perseveration in the fans of the Bull! Once they cure us, the cures for alcoholism and drug addiction are sure to follow.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CHandler gets the ball and drives to the hole and is fouled.

He makes both.

78-70, sonics at the end of Q3

We're not out of the game by a longshot.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Tykes rebounds?

EC's?

We'll own Q4


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

It looks like Rose is wearing old Air Jordans... the ones that make you look like you're wearing spats over black dress shoes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pip looks tired. Their guards r blowing by him with so much ease.

Sonics have flat out outworked us in this game. We're down 8.And with the way they're shooting, its gonna take a miracle for us to win this one.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose is running the offense fine.
> 
> We're really missing everything, or getting stripped.
> ...


I apologize, then. Seems like we should be able to hit the broad side of a barn, though.....


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

I sure miss Jamal. :no: 

After getting beat by the WOlves, you would think this team would come out with alot of fire but no, they play like weak scared little boys.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount in the game.

He hits his first shot to bring the bulls to within 6.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lewis hits a 3 from the top of the arc.

Bulls run the offense and Pippen hits a deuce.

Hinrich is back in, btw.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another 3 by Lewis. They can't miss :upset: :upset: 

Hinrich for 3. Bulls in by 4.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I apologize, then. Seems like we should be able to hit the broad side of a barn, though.....


If anything, we're passing too much.

Hinrich hits a 3

Bulls down 4

81-77


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Pip looks tired. Their guards r blowing by him with so much ease.
> 
> Sonics have flat out outworked us in this game. We're down 8.And with the way they're shooting, its gonna take a miracle for us to win this one.


Live by the three, die by the three. Time for them to start dying. Someone do some kind of special dance to bring karma to the fellas in red.

Time for the rally bananas!!!!

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Murry shows his handles, misses the shot.

BUlls run the offense.

Hinrich dishes to Pippen who hesitates at the :24 clock goes off.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Putrid offense posession right there. Inexcusable.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Kirk needs to shoot more and stop being so unselfish! Great things happens when he shoots.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Putrid offense posession right there. Inexcusable.


No-one wanted to create except Hinrich, and he was being guarded pretty tight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Putrid offense posession right there. Inexcusable.


Hinrich should have shot or manufactured a shot, but he's really thinking pass first.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

KH leads Bulls with 4 assists

EC outrebounding TC 7 to 5


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

THe Bulls are definitely still in it, but they're giving the Sonics wat too many open shots.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lewis misses an open 3.
Blount boards.

Rose is fouled by Murry at the other end.

ERob takes a shot from the FT line and misses, lewis boards.

Sorry, but I don't like ERob in the game right now.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> KH leads Bulls with 4 assists
> 
> EC outrebounding TC 7 to 5


TC outscoring EC 14 to 6.

Yet another night in bizarro world.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lewis drives and dishes to James for the dunk.

Hinrich drives and dishes to Chandler, who is fouled.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich with the pretty drive on the baseline.

He's fouled.

NO!!! They called it offensive foul.

B.S.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BULLSH*T call. I can't believe how we keep getting screwed at HOME by the refs.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Sorry, but I don't like ERob in the game right now.


Is it an attempt by BC to get some perimeter defense?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BLount steals the inbounds and takes it the length of the court for the dunk!

BUlls down 4


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

James gets the ball in the post and scores easily over Blount.

SOnics up 6.

6:40 to go


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OFFENSIVE REBOUND :upset: 

Lucky *******s.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Ref are *making* us *win* in our own house...

:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen and Curry in for BLount and ERob.

AWESOME COACHING.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice pass Rose, Curry scores 2, and 1.

NOW WE NEED DEFENSE!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen to rose in the corner. He feeds Curry inside who makes the soft shot and gets fouled.

Makes the FT

Bulls down 3


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Atta boy, Eddy!

Down to a 3 point deficit...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich chases Murry from sideline to sideline. Fights through the screen. Denies him the shot.

Evans ends up shooting and missing. 

Chandler boards and is fouled.

Bulls run the offense and Rose hits.

Bulls down just 1


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rose scored a jumper.

Bulls down 1.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Atta boy, Eddy!
> 
> Down to a 3 point deficit...


Rose for 3!

Tie game!!!!!

Was it a good shot, or a Jalen Rose special?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BOoth hits a turnaround jumper over Curry.

Hinrich makes a clean pass to pippen who lets it go through his hands.

Sonics ball after the time out and with a 3 pt lead.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ball right through Pip's hands :upset: 

I won't be ale to take another close home loss.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Was Rose's shot not a three?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Was Rose's shot not a three?


No. It was a 16 foot jumper.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose's shot was a 2 from about the FT line.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich gets picked off, Murry drives down the lane and dishes to James who hits and is fouled by Hinrich.

Bulls down by 6 with 5:00 left


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful pass by Murray, a layup and 1 for em'  

Pippen misses open 3.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls showing a little hop in their passing around the arc.

Pippen gets a clean shot at the 3 and misses.

Murry hits a 3 on the other end.

Bulls down 8.

Ball goes in to Chandler, and he's tied up for the jump ball.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Game over, Sonics Win

:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CHandler loses the jump ball.

Barry long pass to lewis for the layup.

Bulls down 10.

Timeout by BC.

We're still not out of this one, but we have to show some life soon. Some stops would be a good way to start it off.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich has got to take those open THREES!!

Anyway, this game is over. Seattle up 10.

We could've really used to Jamal's shot creating ability tonight. This team is struggling to get up good shots.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich can't handle murray. Cartwright should have took Hinrich out, moved Pip to point. Then keep E-Rob in.....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We all know the story. You've got a jump ball situation on one end of the floor. The other team wins the tip and then heaves it down court for the easy layin...

wait. WHAT?!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The silver lining here is that I predicted this loss, and thus my ribs are getting closer and closer to Chattanooga every minute.....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich to Pippen.

In the paint to Curry.

Curry throws up an awful looking shot.

Rose commits the foul at the other end.

BC may have thrown in the towel. Pippen is out, Gill is in.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Game over. The Bullosers lose again.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry needs to calm down when he gets the ball in the post. His shot selection has been pathetic. And this is a pathetic loss. 

4-7 and a 5 game road trip coming up


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Hinrich can't handle murray. Cartwright should have took Hinrich out, moved Pip to point. Then keep E-Rob in.....


Murray had his three straight threes while Hinrich sat on the pine. This is his fault?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

In this bizarro world where Curry outrebounds Chandler, Chandler outscores Curry, Where the Bulls cant win at home but win away, where the visitor get all the calls, we should feel pretty good about the Circus trip. We own on the road, this team su**s at home.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose pushes the ball up court. Passes inside to Curry, who hits.

Ronald Murray comes back and drives the lane and scores over Curry.

Hinrich dribbles down the right side of the lane and passes in to chandler, but it's a bad pass and is stolen.

Bulls down 96-86 with the ball.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

This is sad. 1 and 6 at home and now we are off for the dreaded west road trip. The season could be over in two weeks with us 7 games below 500. The bulls just play like they don't really care who wins?

david


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ronald Murray is playing like Michael Jordan out there. He's incredible.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Well, this loss will obviously be Jamal's fault.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

We won't win another game til next year. God this team blows like hell.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BUlls are running the offense. It's in to Curry or CHandler every play.

CHandler gets the pass, and is fouled.

He makes 1 of 2 FTs.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

did Redd Kerr say that Bulls have been 0-27 on this road trip in the last 5 years earlier in the game? Geez...they better turn that around. 

This game is close to over, and by the time I finish typing this it might be over for good.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

1:30 left, Bulls down 7. 

We need a miracle.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Radman with the 3, rims out hard.

Chandler hustles for it, gives it to Hinrich

Hinrich to rose who wanted to take the 3.

Back to Hinrich who drives and makes a Crawford-style floater.

Bulls get the stop!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Murray had his three straight threes while Hinrich sat on the pine. This is his fault?


I just got home... were they playin Zone while Hinrich sat?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

ahhhh missed free throws KILL!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry is NOT READY TO SCORE IN THE CLUTCH YET!! U can't give the ball to him with 1 minute left :upset:

Bulls down 6 with 52 secs left.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose in to Curry.

He has it stolen by Murray.

Bulls get another stop - Murry turns it over and then fouls gill to stop the clock.

Bulls down 7

Gill misses the first FT
Gill makes the 2nd

Bulls down 6

:53 left


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Anybody have an accurate count on total assists for the Bull this game?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> Well, this loss will obviously be Jamal's fault.





:rotf: AND YOU KNOW IT !! :laugh: 


He was emitting cancerous vibes all the way from his home.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hinrich needsto shoot hte ball next time he gets it.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I dont feel that bad about the circus trip, I think we will win, at least, 2 games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CHandler is NOT a good defender folks.

Seattle isolated Lewis on him and Lewis scored easily.

The game is basically over.

Fans are booing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rashard with the dagger over Chandler. This team just straight up outplayed us.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bulls needed a quick shot. Came down whittled down the clock. With the end result a Tyson Chandler jump shot. BRILLIANT!

Kirk should have just come down and gunned it the way he was shooting tonight.

Bulls Lose.

Ronald Murray lives to be the truth another day.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> CHandler is NOT a good defender folks.
> 
> Seattle isolated Lewis on him and Lewis scored easily.
> ...


Was this truly "boo-worthy"? I know we got outplayed, but did the team continue their effort, or did they give up? Seems like if they kept playing hard but didn't come through, then the boos are unwarranted.

What do you think, *DaBullz!*?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well at least everyone knows that Ronald Murray is for real now. 26 big ones, 19 in the 2nd half. He was murder man.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> CHandler is NOT a good defender folks.
> 
> Seattle isolated Lewis on him and Lewis scored easily.


I don't think you can make that decision off of one play. Lewis just hit a *tough* shot...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> CHandler is NOT a good defender folks.
> 
> Seattle isolated Lewis on him and Lewis scored easily.
> ...


C'mon, Rashard Lewis made a great shot.

Fans have every right to boo. Our effort sucked in the 4th qtr.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Well at least everyone knows that Ronald Murray is for real now. 26 big ones, 19 in the 2nd half. He was murder man.


Ronald Murray is not real, man. He is unreal. He had a few hiccups in his game tonight. But John The Baptist may have been cousin to Jesus but he was still a man, ya know? Imperfections, yada yada, but darn close to perfection.

I love watching this seattle team play. So unselfish and so skilled. Imagine when they get Ray Allen back and can take some minutes off of Sesay.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Was this truly "boo-worthy"? I know we got outplayed, but did the team continue their effort, or did they give up? Seems like if they kept playing hard but didn't come through, then the boos are unwarranted.
> ...


They got punked inside. Everytime they rebounded, it was swiped from them--every entry pass was stolen...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Was this truly "boo-worthy"? I know we got outplayed, but did the team continue their effort, or did they give up? Seems like if they kept playing hard but didn't come through, then the boos are unwarranted.
> ...


We're like 1-6 at home. Of course the fans should boo. 

We played these guys pretty close, IMO. It looks to me like we're one solid player away from being able to beat a team like this.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk, although played a solid game, hurt us with his passiveness in the 4th qtr. He passed up like 4 very take-able shots in the clutch. I don't think our big men r quite ready to be the go to guyz down the stretch. Our offense fell apart in the 4th. 2 straight games where we desperately missed Jamal.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think you can make that decision off of one play. Lewis just hit a *tough* shot...


Think about WHY they went to Lewis and how Chandler didn't stop him.

And it didn't look like that tough a shot to me. It looked like one of the many that Chandler and Curry had but missed ;-)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks, guys, for the comraderie in the loss. Special shout out to *DaBullz!* for his play-by-play and to *FJ!* for his knowledge of everything completely unimportant but interesting. See you kids in the morning.

Peace!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Kirk, although played a solid game, hurt us with his passiveness in the 4th qtr. He passed up like 4 very take-able shots in the clutch. I don't think our big men r quite ready to be the go to guyz down the stretch. Our offense fell apart in the 4th. 2 straight games where we desperately missed Jamal.



True.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> We're like 1-6 at home. Of course the fans should boo.
> ...


More than one player when you factor in that we got seattle at the end of road trip, and a back to backer, AND they don't have their MVP from last season Ray Allen.

We played them close, but it was one of those games where we never really threatened after Murray's barrage. We'd get close, but I don't think we made Seattle really sweat this win out.

Hopefully our guys looked at how seattle plays and saw the benefits of a free flowing team game, rather than whatever it is we're playing.

Hinrich was clearly hot tonight, btw, but we did nothing to really take advantage of that. We still don't really know what we're doing out there for the most part. Offensively or defensively. Seattle was able to get open 3's way too often. They are a team that definitely knows the advantage of making the extra pass.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Think about WHY they went to Lewis and how Chandler didn't stop him.
> ...


It was a high arcing fade away. If Lewis was 6'8 or 9 tyson would have blocked it.

Just a tough shot.


----------



## SMOOTH1 (Jul 16, 2002)

c'mon chandler cant stay with lewis,chandler is a better defender down low not on the perimeter,thats why lewis is good 6"11 guy who can dribble like a guard hes a tough matchup for people


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

god i wasted my money on nba league pass


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> It was a high arcing fade away. If Lewis was 6'8 or 9 tyson would have blocked it.
> ...


Do you want me to quote you saying how we got punked inside all night? ;-)

You know I love you, bro, but the play was designed to isolate on Tyson. They needed a basket to seal it and they went for the low hanging fruit.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you want me to quote you saying how we got punked inside all night? ;-)
> ...


We got punked inside...and Lewis hit a shot that Tyson blocks 94 out of 100 times.

:grinning:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (FJ_of _Rockaway, TRUTHHURTS*, ChiBullsFan, Wynn*, hoops*, GB, LoyalBull, The OUTLAW, SPMJ, ScottVdub, Nesovic, Nater, Agent911, TwinkieTowers, SMOOTH1*, Future, Benny the Bull, ryzmah, rosenthall*, Darius Miles Davis, JAF311, airety, BullspgJayWill#22, arenas809*, brian34cook, cwalkmanuel, John The Cool Kid, mATtAhY, Bulls96*, futuristxen, Athlon33.6, Laid-Backness06*, elias03, Illstate2, DaBullz)


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

They isolated LEWIS and not Chandler...if any other Bull was guarding Lewis, they still would have gone to him. There is a good reason they go to Lewis too, because hes such a matchup problem and he DID hit a tough arcing fadaway.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Why can't we win at home? :whatever:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chandler is not a good on the ball defender. Much like Ben Wallace isn't a good on the ball defender, or even a guy like Theo Ratliff. Those guys are all best flying in off the ball. But you go at them one on one, and it handcuffs them.

I have more respect for guys like Brand and Duncan who can actually guard their own man and get off the ball stuff. Brand gets most of his blocks on his own man. You'd never try plan to shoot over Brand like that.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Disappointing Loss.

Now the West Coast Trip.

I think we'll be 4-12 when we return.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

I think they need to start wearing their road uni's at home. :no:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

also I'm with Dabullz, I didn't think the shot was that hard for Lewis. Very makeable shot for him.

But he's also damn good. And I agree he probably could have gotten that shot on any other bull.

Question is, if any other bull could do that, then what makes Chandler's on the ball defense so special?(answer: nothing. He's a good off the ball guy).


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> god i wasted my money on nba league pass


More blashphemous words were never spoken.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

That Minnesota game really screwed us I tell ya...our season is pretty much written out for us now.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I dont get to watch enough Bulls games to make judgements on them and I miss a lot of important stuff. But from what I saw tonight, Hinrich impressed me at times, and Curry didnt really do much for me although I have a feeling it was a bad game for him offensively. His rebounding and helpside defense has improved a lot so thats good news. Chandler has butterfingers, and if he could ever get past that he'd actually be a pretty good post player. Chandler may not be a GREAT off the ball defender, but he can hold his own and is extremely long once the opponent is ready to put the shot up making it difficult, etc. 


With that said, does anyone have a link to a complete boxscore?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

4-12 seems about right after this month. Horrible. I thought this team was a lock for the playoffs.  

Tyson is a good on ball defender and a great off the ball defender. Lewis, if you haven't heard, is really, really good. This shouldn't be about Chandler. He had a great game, it should be about the Bulls horrific perimeter defense, Eddy's horrible FG%, and BC's incompetence.

What's wrong with Eddy. Geez. It's like Space Jam Monsters stole all of his skills.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

We still need a dominant SG--a team leader and someone who wants the ball in the clutch and can do something with it....like Lewis did tonight.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> That Minnesota game really screwed us I tell ya...our season is pretty much written out for us now.


Don't give up yet, still a fair way to go. The problem I see is we are going to have to put a streak together, something this team has never done.

If we are 4-12 after the West Coast trip, we would have to be 37-29 the rest of the way to get to 41-41. It's going to be tough.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> With that said, does anyone have a link to a complete boxscore?


Box Score 

_This may be inaccurate, but at least it shows that the game is over._



Wynn The Nerd


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Finely, Bonzi, Mobley?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Finely, Bonzi, Moochie?


Unless you plan to get rid of Rose, don't even think about it. He thinks that he is that guy.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Unless you plan to get rid of Rose, don't even think about it. He thinks that he is that guy.


I think it's well proven that he isn't...

(notice the edit I made in the original post)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> With that said, does anyone have a link to a complete boxscore?


Box Score 

_May be more accurate._



Wynn The Nerd


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The really good news is that Hinrich totally outplayed the uberstar, Ridnaur.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's well proven that he isn't...
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2003111504

The Bulls rallied to within a point on Rose's jumper with just under six minutes left


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

This team can't play D, can't execute.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Curry statistically, seems to be improving his rebounding and is blocking some shots. People have said his defense is also getting better. But his offense is just not clicking. What gives?


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

1-6 at home.

Bulls stink. Nuff said.:hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> Curry statistically, seems to be improving his rebounding and is blocking some shots. People have said his defense is also getting better. But his offense is just not clicking. What gives?


He is weak minded. He has to realize what a monster he is and destroy.

As mah man Bill Walton would say...

THROW IT DOWN BIG MAN!!!!!


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> He is weak minded. He has to realize what a monster he is and destroy.
> ...


Bring back Oakley to toughen him up  

I hate Walton, but he is right.

THROW IT DOWN EDDY, THROW IT DOWN.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> Curry statistically, seems to be improving his rebounding and is blocking some shots. People have said his defense is also getting better. But his offense is just not clicking. What gives?


He's being defended now. It's a new lesson that he's learning. He'll be fine---he just needs more time than the 'Dominant Center' labelers gave him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry was 6-15 FG with only 1 FT. He did have 8 rebounds and 3 assists. BUT HE HAD 5 TURNOVERS!

Chandler had 5 turnovers, too.

Is a turnover a turnover? Or is a turnover by our big guys especially bad, because the turnover is our best scoring opportunity?

Rose had a solid, if not spectacular game.
8-16 FG, 7 reb, 7 ast, 3-6 3Pt, but just 19 points

They shot .474, we shot .473.

They had 4 more FGA.

They took TWENTY SEVEN three point attempts and made 13. We took just 13 attempts and made 5. 

We outbrebounded them 40-34.

We were about the same in assists, 24(them) to 20 (us).

THey relied almost exclusively on three players (Lewis, Radmanovic, and Murray). We had six players in double figures.

We win if they don't hit near 50% of all those threes they took. We win if Curry makes the most of his inside attempts. We win if we played only slightly better defense (stop them from scoring 8 points). Maybe our D would have been better if we played zone (we were Man defense almost all game).

They won because they know how to win, first and foremost. They went to their hot hands to score. They took advantage of the defensive mismatches. They played a great zone defense against us. They won because the held us to 39 points in the 2nd half.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> He's being defended now. It's a new lesson that he's learning. He'll be fine---he just needs more time than the 'Dominant Center' labelers gave him.


Sounds about right. Hopefully he learns quickly.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We should never trade Brand, Artest and Miller.

Jerry was forced to gamble, because he has exhausted all his credit and eventually we had been f… for at least two more seasons, Bull’s kids are maturing very slowly. 

They got everything they were dreaming on:
money, popularity, chicks… why they should be competing and fighting ? Glory, responsibility are not on their agenda yet. 

For the Bulls fan I suggested temporary or on the part time basis , we should cheer for the Lakers (at least , we got over there two our ex.)


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

This was the first game I've gotten on TV since Kirk started playing and I for one can see why he is playing. I concur with everyone who has said that the team just plays better with him on the court. In the fourth quater, the Bulls were down 10 when he came in, then by the timeout, they were only down 4. Kirk made a great first impression on me. I love his D and hustle too. He seemed to shoot pretty well today. I hated the draft pick, I never really was a fan of his while he was in college; however, I LOVE his NBA game. For all I care, get rid of Jamal... Trade him to the Knicks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

At first I was a big Jamal fan and indifferent to Kirk. I just thought he was a turnover machine. I have to echo the sentiment of a poster earlier, that he was the only one creating. He was penetrating very well and I wish he shot more. After making a three, on the next possesion he passes to Scottie and we get a shot clock violation. Earlier in the game he passes to Jalen but the time runs out. I think he has become the anti-Jamal. 

Other side note. We setup, pass around the perimeter, get to the baseline, then pass in the paint to Eddy or Tyson. Then Seattle just collapses in and heavily defends inside and the young boys can't get finish. It was really frustrating to watch. I wish we had a big man that can pass. Tonight's game also confirms that Tyson does *NOT* have any offensive moves.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> We should never trade Brand, Artest and Miller.
> 
> Jerry was forced to gamble, because he has exhausted all his credit and eventually we had been f… for at least two more seasons, Bull’s kids are maturing very slowly.
> ...


Well we did trade those guys so that is the past. there are a lot of what ifs. Trouble is, they are just that. Ifs. 

Cheer for the lakers? Many bulls fans did just that after the breakup. Bandwagon. They go with the winners and never commit long term to a team. I cannot do that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

You shoot 47% on your home floor. You shoot 39% in threes. (5-13) You play a western team without one of the big stars in the league. They lost by 23 the night before. You out rebound them by 6. You keep them off of the offensive boards. You cause them to turn the ball over a couple more times than they normally do. Chandler is back. Gets a double double and yet we still lose. Lose by 8. 

Why? 

13-27 in threes. They attempted 14 more threes and made 8 more than we did. Other than that, we outplayed them. But getting close doesn't count. 

Before the season started, I made a thread about defending the threes. Last year we didn't do that very well. Seems the same is true this year. We are giving up 43% in threes through the first 11 games. Our opp have taken 21 more threes than we have and made 20. Divide that into 11 games. Thats almost 6 extra points a game, just in threes. 

I don't know the answer. If we try and defend the three better does the interior defense suffer? Probably.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> I don't know the answer. If we try and defend the three better does the interior defense suffer? Probably.


I don't think the 3's that are killing us are coming from half court sets; It's more fast break opportunities and shots before defenders pick up their man--Thats just lazyness. I was so pissed when BC pulled Hinrich last game and Pippen refused to guard Flip Murray close in transition. He shortly went on to hit 3 threes in a row.. The Bulls can limit threes without affecting their interior D, its just a questions of our vets getting back.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

what i saw in last nights game should once ane for all aswer whether or not whether the bulls' faults are crawford's 

the sonics shot 48% from 3 ...how many times were they contested shots where the shooter had to think about defense as opposed to what i saw ...late rotations on an open shot 

was that shoddy defense jc's fault?

curry had a bad game againt 2 centers not near his talent level (13 points on 15 shots) 

was the lack of curry's offense JC's fault ?

where was the inspired effort that a pg supposedly was to bring since the bulls were doing everything in spite of crawford ?

the inspirational point of the game to me was when baxter F2'ED daniels in the 2nd quarter ...from then on the sonics had control because they went on a run right away ...where was kirks inspiration then. or more to the point where were the defensive stops ...how many times did the sonics have to get a shot up because the shot clock was coming to an end? i counted not once and the sonics werent hurrying they simply got the shot they wanted time after time 

this was a very winnable game if the blame layed at crawford was accurate ...but it wasn't, winning and losing is a team effort 

the team let player after player throw in 3s (all except curry who's man never shot any) 

the team didn't really take advantage of its size in the post (when the sonics overplayed in the post ...the bulls answer was to go to someone else, for the sonics they swung the ball for a better angle as they did a couple of times when rose was guarding lewis in the post) but oddly enough the sonics did when the opportunity presented itself

how many times did players cut away from the ball when the sonics double teamed curry ?

curry was looking to pass ...but all he could do was throw the ball out on the perimeter because no one was moving when the ball went inside everyone was spotting up ...if kirk's presence made people move around ...where was it then?

i'll say it again if the bulls faults this season were jamal's fault why did they lose this game against a tired team at home that was blown out the night before?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

happygrinch, if Crawford would have played last night, Flip Murray would have gone off for 35. Just my opinion.



> Hinrich can't handle murray. Cartwright should have took Hinrich out, moved Pip to point. Then keep E-Rob in.....


This is completely false. In fact, it's so 100% wrong it's funny.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> what i saw in last nights game should once ane for all aswer whether or not whether the bulls' faults are crawford's
> 
> the sonics shot 48% from 3 ...how many times were they contested shots where the shooter had to think about defense as opposed to what i saw ...late rotations on an open shot
> ...


You're so right.

All the coaching staff needs to doo is let Crawford loose to do his own thing. He'll turn into McGrady before our eyes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> what i saw in last nights game should once ane for all aswer whether or not whether the bulls' faults are crawford's
> 
> the sonics shot 48% from 3 ...how many times were they contested shots where the shooter had to think about defense as opposed to what i saw ...late rotations on an open shot
> ...


You do realize that through 11 games as a team we are giving up over 43-44% shooting in three pointers? Granted he didnt play last night, nor the night before. We gave up 26% in threes against minny. WAAAYYYYY below our average. So using your way or arguing the point, if JC had played last night instead of seattle shooting 48% in threes we would have given up 60% in threes. 

Games JC did play in, we gave up, 

1. 46,2% denver
2. 29.2% Boston
3. 37.5% NO
4. Minny. 26.7%

5. 58.3%-philly and was JC last game he started
6. 40% JC started
7. Houston 60% JC started
8. 40% milwaukee 40% JC started. 
9. Atlanta 58.3% JC started
10. 41.7 % to Wash. JC started. 

I get your point. But someone like me can use stats to prove something completely different. Was JC to blame for 48% shooting in threes last night? Of course not. HOWEVER, look at the games he did start. Figure it up. Look at the five games he did not play in or did not start in, average them up. JC is part of the problem when he starts and is given heavy minutes. The 6 games he started in doesn't lie. 

6 games he started in we gave up as a team, 49.7% shooting in threes. 

last five games due to not starting and hurt *Was 34.9% until last nights game. With last nights game 37.5%* But look real close. 37.5% in five games is not 49.7 in the games in the first 6 that he started. 

He is a major part of our perimiter defense. Last nights game Did not answer that once in for all. Not if you step back and look at the season up until now.


----------

